# Mysql über jdbc sehr langsam



## buell1001 (2. Mrz 2009)

Hallo und Guten Abend,

Hab eine funktionierende Mysql Datenbank auf die ich über das Netzwerk zugreife. Wenn ich über einen zweiten Rechner auf die selbe DB zugreife ist die selbe Abfrage quälend langsam. Egal ob ich den ersten oder den zweiten Rechner zuerst starte, die Abfrage vom zweiten Rechner (immer der selbe) ist langsam. Alle Rechner ubuntu 6.06.2 und die Formulare mit Openoffice 2.3.1.

Übrigens über odbc funktioniert es normal (die Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## Ebenius (2. Mrz 2009)

Ich glaube die Fehlerbeschreibung hilft hier nicht, das Problem zu greifen. Versuch's mal genauer! Welche Abfrage beispielsweise dauert richtig lange, wie sieht die Tabelle (bzw. sehen die Tabellen) aus um die es geht? Und was Dir eben sonst noch einfällt. Wichtig: Lass Dir für die Beschreibung ordentlich Zeit; je mehr Zeit Du Dir nimmst um so weniger Zeit brauchen die die Dir helfen sollen. Und umso besser werden die Antworten.

Ebenius


----------



## ARadauer (3. Mrz 2009)

liegt die datenbank auf einem dritten rechner, oder auf dem ersten?

müssen sehr viele daten übertragen werden?

was hat das mit openoffice zu tun?


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> was hat das mit openoffice zu tun?


Wenn ich's richtig verstehe, geht es um Forumlare die in OpenOffice per JDBC aus einer Datenbank befüllt werden.

Ebenius


----------



## buell1001 (3. Mrz 2009)

Vorerst herzlichen Dank für euer reges Interesse.

die Datenbank liegt auf einem anderen Rechner (Server). Wenn ich von Rechner 1 eine Suche über ein Openoffice Formular starte geht es zügig dahin, von allen anderen Rechnern (5Stk) geht es grottenlangsam. Mit Suche meine ich, einen Kundennamen zu suchen welcher in der Mysql Datenbank ist. Mit Rechner 1 geht es immer zügig egal ob ich ihn als ersten oder zweiten starte. Die Openofficedatei liegt ebenfalls auf dem Server und alle andren Rechner öffnen diese eine Datei und verwenden sie als Formular. Hat mit einer odbc Anbindung bisher super funtktioniert, aber offensichtlich kann die odbc keine decimal Felder richtig an Mysql übergeben.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir halbwegs folgen. Bin etwas aufgeregt da ich schon seit Tagen herumbastle und nichts geht weiter.


----------

